# FODMAP DIET



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any nice tasting bread that i can purchase while on this diet?I am in the UK.Thank you.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone have an idea about bread?


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi Diana63, could you get a breadmaker? i use mine all the time. its a panasonic sd257 and cost about £90. There is a better value model from argos, about £35. i got the model recommended by GHI and Which?I now make white spelt bread every few days, using Doves Farm flour, it's great!Doves Farm produce a range of gluten free flours, wholemeal or white. I haven't tried these. Good luck.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you for the advice.Might have to make own if i cant find any tasty bread anywhere.


----------



## mcshadaw (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Mr 100I have just started the fodmap diet and like the idea of baking my own bread, as the gluten free stuff isnt great and is soooo expensive.Do you have a failsafe recipe at all that you can share for a breadmaker???I'm going to get the one you suggested.I can't believe how much I've had to change my diet. It's going to take lots of planning and imagination, but even after a couple of days I feel so much better.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi mcshadaw, here a link to the doves farm recipe page you need,http://www.dovesfarm.co.uk/recipes/spelt-bread/It's a good idea to print this out.read the customer reviews!THIS RECIPE WORKS BRILLIANTLY IN A BREADMAKER IF YOU USE THE LOW GLUTEN SETTING. Add the ingredients in the following order, 300 ml water1 tsp salt1 tsp veg oil500 g flour1 tsp yeast1 tsp sugar Takes 2hr in our panasonic.I have moved to mixing 20% wholemeal spelt flour with the white.Sainsbury's has Doves farm 1kg spelt [white or wholemeal]for £1.99.good luck!post edited for clarity, amounts added to ingredients.


----------



## Leeti (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi I bought some spelt flour today but just realised its wholemeal, is it still low fodmap or would I have been better with the white? Ti x


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Leeti, wholemeal spelt flour is low fodmap. It is higher in fibre than white spelt flour. It produces a heavier loaf than the white spelt. I currently use a combination of the two in my loaves. Spelt proves and rises more quickly than conventional wheat flour, so bake it as soon as it has doubled in size, there's no need to knock back the dough. I also use spelt as a coating for fish frying and for making the roux for various sauces. Good luck.


----------

